# to reserve or not to reserve



## philly4 (May 16, 2011)

Looking to go to mt. rushmore and yellowstone at the end of July, do I need to make reservations or are there enough campground just to pull
in for the night?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

Don't chance it. While there are cancellations that do occur, odds are not on the day you show up. July is the busiest demand month for those locations. You might find something in mt Rushmore, but you need even better luck for Yellowstone. This includes campgrounds, RV Parks, lodges and hotel/motels.

Personally I wouldn't chance it and since you're asking for advice and opinion, well there's mine.

Have fun whatever you do!!!


----------



## philly4 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks artmart
Have you been there? Would you know of any campground in those 
areas that are nice.


----------



## rksolid (Apr 16, 2011)

Make reservations the end of july is very busy Sturgis Bike Week starts in August. Lots of activity in that area. I been down there that time of the year and would recommend going mid July or mid August. At least a 100,000 biker visit that area during bike week. Just look up Sturgis Rally on line. Unless your a bike rider would avoid last week of july and first couple week ends of August.


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I have been to Yellowstone but not Mt. Rushmore. Do avoid Mt. Rushmore around the Bike week unless you don't mind crowds and already have a reservation and want to participate in that.

When we went to Yellowstone one September we stayed in a lodge (we did have a reservation). We had our tent gear with us, but something told me we should try a lodge. It's good we did because the whole area had a freak cold spell that caught everyone by surprise where the average daily temperature was 40 degrees!!! This weather lasted over 10 days and all the places were still crowded. Without reservations we wouldn't have done too well. Other parks we visited were Grand Teton before Yellowstone, then Little Big Horn Battlefield , Devil's Tower, Glacier NP, Bryce NP and Zion NP. We had reservations every single place.

Outside the West park entrance of Yellowstone there are quite of few RV parks that many have good things to say but you must still reserve early. 

You don't say specifically, but you talk like you are RVing it. Yellowstone only has one RV full hookup park and it's tight quarters especially with slides. The RV park is under some amount of construction because they are trying to upgrade the hookups that I've heard are problematic (old, underrated, etc.). The other campgrounds can accommodate shorter RVs, but have no hookups (expect to boondock). Outside the park there are plenty of hookups to reserve but do this early, then you'll be driving in to Yellowstone everyday and the NP is 100 miles east/west and 100 north/south. Plan slow going through the park - the roads are great but can be windy or filled with animals which will slow you down. When we stayed at the lodge we went in one direction, then returned that evening. The next day we went a different direction. We did this over several days and we saw a lot of the park, stopped at many places but spent a lot of time in the vehicle.

I hope this info helps.


----------



## RVadventurer (May 4, 2011)

We did Yellowstone and MT Rushmore last July. You definitely want reservations and you want to make them now, Hopefully gas is high enough that the RV Parks are not full yet. There is a nice KOA in West Yellowstone MT. 

If you are not afraid of roughing it I can put you on some BLM areas that are free in the Yellowstone area.

IMO MT Rushmore area is not worth spending much time at.... stop in on the way though, but don't waste a day or two staying in the area. But don't miss Little Big Horn on your way to Yellowstone... I could have spent two days there.


----------



## sheldonkv (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah better reserve beforehand, otherwise you might find yourself crawling along for longer to find a camp site or spot to park the thing. I would reserve whenever possible.


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd usually go ahead and make reservations, especially if I'm planning to camp in a rather popular spot since they can get quite full.


----------

